# THE HERO .....  THE HEROINE fruit jar ? QUESTIONS ?



## lbcicoins (Jun 29, 2005)

HOWDIE,    Boy it has been a long time since I dug bottles in NH in the early 70's

 I am looking to find a match to my canning-fruit jar called THE  HERO ... I need THE HEROINE. does anyone out here have any ideas as to where I may start to track one down ....Id like to know approximate values to either or oth if anyone may know ???
 Thanks  Brian K


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 29, 2005)

The only place I can think of is ebay. Did you try that?


----------



## Andy4707 (Jun 29, 2005)

Try this website

 http://www.capemaycountybottles.com/links.html


----------



## lbcicoins (Jun 29, 2005)

yuppers Tony I did,  I hate to admit it but I check there first always . Thanks for the reply .

 THANKS  ANDY . I'm looking at the sites now..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 29, 2005)

you mean the HERO INE jar?  There are a few varieties but red book lists them about $75-100 , a fairly rare jar.


----------



## lbcicoins (Jun 29, 2005)

GuntherHess, Quite honestly I do not know......it has been 30 years since I saw a picture of the jar.........!


----------

